# What tool for 24 notch SRAM DUB BB?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, I give up, I’ve spent a half hour searching and can’t figure it out. I’ve found posts saying that the Race Face BSA tool works but those appear to be 16 notches. My SRAM DUB BB has 24 notches. Can anyone link me to an actual product that’ll work?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Or do you just get a 46mm 12 notch tool and only half the teeth are engaged? Why even have 24 teeth? As far as I can tell no 24 tooth tools exist. 

And I happen to have a 46mm 16 tooth and two other sizes of 12 tooth but not what I need. Figures.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

12 tooth Park >>> BBT-19<<< WRONG ! Meant BBT-79 <<< works. Here's a stamped one for $4.99. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32932727597.html


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

This is the tool I use:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010T6L67...5e4-4969-9aeb-d7005861cbd2&smid=A386IER85LFQA


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

twodownzero said:


> This is the tool I use:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010T6L67...5e4-4969-9aeb-d7005861cbd2&smid=A386IER85LFQA


I ordered that yesterday. Still surprised that my BB has 24 notches and that tool has 12. Wish I had seen the tool above though at 1/6th the cost.


----------



## parktool (Jun 27, 2017)

BBT-79 is the tool SRAM uses in their how to videos on the subject. It works great.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

BBT-79 just showed up and it works. Still weird to me that DUB has 24 notches.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Alias530 said:


> BBT-79 just showed up and it works. Still weird to me that DUB has 24 notches.


It was a weight saving decision and yes it's confusing.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

customfab said:


> It was a weight saving decision and yes it's confusing.


But wouldn't just having it flat instead of having another raised notch be even lighter? Not sure I'm explaining that right


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

I am in need for a DUB bottom bracket tool and found this:
https://pedros.com/products/tools/p...bracket/bottom-bracket-wrench-ii-bsa30-12x46/
Anyone have any experience with it?
-Thanks


----------

